# Bad few days :-(



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
I've been having a rough few days. 
I'm in the midst of a natural FET which I thought sounded great! No drugs all natural but it seems it's just as stressful! 
I've had 3 scans in the last week and have a 4th tomorrow. 
My lining was only 4.9 at my scan on Friday and unless it's at least 7 by tomorrow they will cancel the cycle.  
I'm feeling a massive pressure and so down. Like my body won't just do what it's meant to do and I'm completely helpless. 
I was meant to be going to my brothers birthday BBQ Saturday. But whilst waiting for him to arrive I found out a few people with children were turning up. And I left I just couldn't be around it. I came home and cried for a few hours. 
Then this morning I bit DH head off because he left his stupid work alarm on ....so I was woken up early on bank holiday weekend. Which resulted in a massive barny! And icy silence now. 

Half of me feels like maybe it's a blessing if it gets cancelled as I feel so upset and stressed these last few days. 

The other part of my wonders if it's just PMS! I tend to suffer around 2 weeks before my period which is about now. Although I've not detected my LH surge yet and I thought you got PMS after ovulation

Maybe I'm just looking for excuses. 

But I feel like everything is just so depressing and heightened at the minute. 

I'm sick to death of families, babies, pregnancies, baby showers and general mum chit chat. Sometimes I do wonder what will become of me and DH if this next cycle doesn't work as I'm becoming more and more reclusive and shut off from any kind of baby/children related events .......


----------



## teapot73 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, Mrsball, I did not want to read and run. There is still a chance that your lining is >7 mm tomorrow as it would be good 4 days after Friday. All this monitoring is extremely stressfull so anybody would feel very emotional and snappy. If the lining is still too thin for transfer, probably its better to cancel now and have a medicated FET? 
Wishing you good luck for tomorrow! I hope you can relax a little bit today, do something distracting from the negative thoughts and there is no more tension between you and hubby


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Mrsball!  This whole experience is so stressful from beginning to end.  Please be kind to yourself take time away from others if you need to. You WILL get there.  

Perhaps you should tell yourself that this time will be cancelled and then if it isn't it will be a surprise.

Go and hug your lovely hubby make up and that'll help you to feel better


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Thanks so much for your replies. 
Things are better with DH today now we have slept on it!
Just had my scan and I'm 6.5. 
But they said they will scan me again Friday as I have longer cycles (about 35 days) and I'm on day 19. 
No positive ovulation yet and follicle 16mm (looking for 18mm)
So they feel confident that I can be where I need to be in next few days. 
Also they said the lining was grade B?? Not heard of lining grading before?? Any ideas??

Whilst they were scanning they called out 6.5 and I thought that's it then. It's over!!
What a roller coaster!
Back to a waiting game until Friday now. 

X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

I'm gutted. Feel like a right **** crying in the waiting room crying with the nurse and now crying in the pharmacy. 
Lining hasn't grown at all. 
Cancelling cycle. 
Have to start injecting tonight and have medicated cycle. 
I know it's not end of the world and I have to trust their judgement but I'm gutted. You prepare yourself for it happening next week and now another month. 
And drugs. 
I went in expecting to hear that my transfer was going ahead next week and I've come out crushed, with a bag of needles, drug prescription, sharp box, lots of tears and several weeks of waiting again. 
😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢
XxxX


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi MrsBall

Sorry things haven't gone as well as hoped. Let it all out ...I hope when you start with all the meds/injections you can feel more positive and hopefully you will get a better response this time round.


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Mrs B I'm really sorry to hear things didn't go as you had hoped for in this cycle. 

You're not a twit. If that were the case then we are all GRADE A TWITS! except we're not. We are humans with hopes and feelings. It's really hard when you are in the middle of it. You'll feel better in a few days and get your strength and determination back. 

As my best friend says, chin up - all three of them!

R xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your support. 
This is so tough but it helps a lot having people here to vent to that really and truly understand. 

Also, it made me smile that FF auto corrected t w a t to twit! Lol
X


----------

